# They will see you coming....



## mickeyc (Feb 17, 2015)

http://rochester.craigslist.org/bik/4894773546.html

Mike


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 17, 2015)

My eyes....my poor eyes!
It looks like they put a ton of money into.  Great price!  The funny thing is that I'd buy it if it was near me.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 17, 2015)

Hahahaha! Lmao!


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 17, 2015)

Perfect flower shop bike.  The Schwinn Tulip.


----------



## halfatruck (Feb 17, 2015)

WOW that's bright...................................


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hurt my eyes and about made me puke at the same time. WTF are people thinking when they do crap like that? V/r Shawn


----------



## halfatruck (Feb 17, 2015)

I didn't notice at first but he's spelled Schwinn (Swhinn) twice......??


----------



## jpromo (Feb 17, 2015)

halfatruck said:


> I didn't notice at first but he's spelled Schwinn (Swhinn) twice......??




Because his picture was too blurry for him to read it off the chainguard, so he had to just had to give it the old college try. I give him props for consistency though.


----------



## catfish (Feb 17, 2015)

How does any one pick a color combo like that? Is the guy color blind? Was the paint free?


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 17, 2015)

Ray Ban sale soon to follow.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 17, 2015)

Maybe this was his inspiration. ... oh yeah...ouch my eyes!


----------



## vincev (Feb 17, 2015)

At least he didnt call it "restored"


----------



## jpromo (Feb 17, 2015)

vincev said:


> At least he didnt call it "restored"




Or a special John Deere Swhinn.


----------



## vincev (Feb 17, 2015)

I needed a laugh so I looked at it again.


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 17, 2015)

That thing is a paint job away from being a very nice bike. I wish they had some close up pics of the seat. Looks like a nice one. Someone can part out that bike and make a few bucks.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 17, 2015)

I think Colson may have used that color combo, kinda of.
Chris


----------



## Pantmaker (Feb 18, 2015)

My 5 year old asked me of it's a "Big Bird" bike.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 18, 2015)

vincev said:


> I needed a laugh so I looked at it again.




I did to Vince. The damn thing is, it looks like a pretty nice bike. But a hideous color. Rob.


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Feb 18, 2015)

I wanna buy that abortion just so I can paint it...


----------

